# Multi-Quote buttons.



## Vegeta (Jan 9, 2008)

Have been uploaded for both skins.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 9, 2008)

I won't change to Sasuke skin to try that, though

Thanks


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 9, 2008)

*logs in*

Oh, multi-quote button.


Cool, I guess.


----------



## cloystreng (Jan 9, 2008)

nice...Its about time.
Now all we need is a reload this page button.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for fixing that.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 9, 2008)

thank you gabha and mbxx


----------



## Felt (Jan 9, 2008)

I miss the text now


----------



## gabha (Jan 9, 2008)

Tousen said:


> thank you gabha and mbxx



You're very welcome.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you. 8D


----------



## fxu (Jan 9, 2008)

About freaking time ... when was it that I submitted the buttons ? 3 ? 4 months ago ?


-_-' thank you admins


----------



## ̣ (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you gabha and Mbxx.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 9, 2008)

i logged on and tried to multi quote and looked for text 

thanks


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2008)

thank you Forehead and mbxx


----------



## Sawako (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you! It rocks.


----------



## Iruka (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you for fixing it!!


----------



## Curry (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Crayons (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh nice thanks thanks thanks!


----------



## Auraya (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks !


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 12, 2008)

Finally, it's so much more convenient.

Thanks. :WOW

[#225]


----------



## pajamas (Jan 12, 2008)

smells good :WOW


----------



## chrisp (Jan 12, 2008)

cloystreng said:


> nice...Its about time.
> Now all we need is a reload this page button.



Why don't you just hit F5?


----------



## Hio (Jan 12, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks           .


----------



## Dave (Jan 18, 2008)

thank you geg


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 15, 2008)

Awesome 
This is very helpful X3


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for bumping something that happened far before you joined.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, dudes, please check the dates before you comment about things. Imagine saying, "wow cool" to something that other people have been knowledgeable or used for more than a year.


----------



## Sinai (Sep 4, 2009)

If only the Akatsuki skin worked


----------



## makeoutparadise (Sep 5, 2009)

I never figured out how you used that thing


----------

